# Clamping box joints



## DaDeO (Dec 1, 2010)

If this has been covered I can't find it. When gluing and clamping ( if you do clamp ) box joints, how do you keep the sides and ends from bowing in? Also, what kind of clamp would be best for clamping? Maybe rubber bands might work best?


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

You do not clamp in the middle of the sides/ends.

George


----------



## DaDeO (Dec 1, 2010)

No, I know that. I'm as close to the corners as I can get, but with minimal clamping pressure, I get bending in the middle. This is 1/4" stock but I am using 3/4" blocks for clamping. Spacer blocks? PIA!


----------



## the dude (Jun 15, 2012)

I was making a few of these boxes for some people a few moths ago and was trying to figure out the best way to clamp them. I decided the best way was to not clamp them at all. I tried to pull one apart after not clamping and it wouldn't budge. Joints were tight fitting were I just had to very lightly tap with a mallet to get them together. Just my .02 cents

pit bulls rock!


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

This is a good question. I know that Rockler sells clamping aids for the corners that ride on a nylon strap that ratchets tight. My last box, I just used every bar clamp that I own. It was tight, but there was some mild distortion in the sides (3/8" cherry). Next time, I will probably just cut some scraps of 3/4" MDF to just shorter than the length of each side (less the joint area) and use ratcheting straps. I think that the pressure would be pretty even that way. The rockler system is size specific to the size and spacing of the fingers of the box joint, but does apply pressure to each individual finger. If you make lots of the same size box with the same joint, theirs might be the way to go.

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


----------



## Tim G (May 10, 2012)

Does this help


----------



## DaDeO (Dec 1, 2010)

Tim G said:


> View attachment 65191
> 
> 
> Does this help


Whoa, overkill! Just kidding!  That doesn't work with 1/4". I got a couple of the Bessey strap corner clamps. They're a little tough to work with, but I'll give it a shot! Won't work with anything ticker than 1/4" though because of the fingers.


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

rubber band work well. I use surgical tubing. Little boxes don't require much. Larger boxes for drawers get clamped with light/medium duty Jorgensens


----------



## Tim G (May 10, 2012)

JoniO said:


> Whoa, overkill! Just kidding!  That doesn't work with 1/4". I got a couple of the Bessey strap corner clamps. They're a little tough to work with, but I'll give it a shot! Won't work with anything ticker than 1/4" though because of the fingers.


The thickness of these boxes is 1/4". It's difficult to see in the pic. They probably could be pressed together but I clamp them because I like for the inside of the joint to look tight.


----------



## Tim G (May 10, 2012)

Another tip that u may already know is to mask the insides of the boxes before assembly. So glue doesn't get all over the inside of the box.


----------



## Tim G (May 10, 2012)

Tim G said:


> Another tip that u may already know is to mask the insides of the boxes before assembly. So glue doesn't get all over the inside of the box.


Just make sure to remove the tape before the glue is dry or it will be difficult to remove.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

we've made corner clamps for box joints and dovetails joint glue-ups. imagine an L-shaped block, about 6" long (similar to angle iron). then we relieved the inside surfaces about 1/8" deep, near the inside edges on both surfaces only. This relief gives room for the protruding fingers and glue. Then you can use regular clamping methods on the corners.


----------

